# Net Bios 10.16.32.186



## bolero (Feb 25, 2007)

My Zone Alarm programme keeps advising me that Net Bios 10.16.32.186 is trying to access my computer. can you shed any light on what this link is. 

thanks Bolero


----------



## MBRx (Jan 15, 2009)

someone is trying to root your computer from that isp

what mobo do you own ?


----------



## bolero (Feb 25, 2007)

I am a bit of a novice here but think this is the MOBO info you require

Board 865M01 Also is there any way to trace that ISP?

thanks


----------



## MBRx (Jan 15, 2009)

best thing to do is make sure your computer is up to date with MS updates and keep a good internet security app running. people try that netbios crap because its the easiest way to hack remotely, but if you can you should change your ip it wouldnt hurt. i will take some shots at that ip and see what i come up with when i get bored


----------



## bolero (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks your input MBRx. Is "someone is trying to root your computer from that isp" a technical term? We are a bit behind the times here in OZ:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I sure don't know how to "root" a computer. :wink:

That is a private network address, so maybe you can tell us what your environment is.


Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## bolero (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Johnwill,

I will do my best to answer your points. I am using a satellite connection
with the ISP Bordernet
The modum is is a Skyedge IP P/N 542000 Ver 3.0 Rev:EE

Following are responses to Commands. 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ken Cowden>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=1585ms TTL=50
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1585ms, Maximum = 1585ms, Average = 1585ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Ken Cowden>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [68.180.206.184] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=1133ms TTL=52
Request timed out.
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=1557ms TTL=52
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=1440ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 68.180.206.184:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1133ms, Maximum = 1557ms, Average = 1376ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Ken Cowden>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.16.32.250] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
MYCOMPUTER <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
MYCOMPUTER <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Ken Cowden>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : mycomputer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-6C-C1-39-D0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.16.32.250
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.252
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.16.32.249
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.65.90.202
61.88.88.88

C:\Documents and Settings\Ken Cowden>

I am running XP pro [email protected] and use Internet Explore.

Problem I started thread with was asking what NET BIOS 10.16.32.186

was and why it was trying to access my cpmputer. Zone Alarm has been blocking it.

Over to you and good luck

ken


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that IP address is on your local network. Try running SuperScan and scanning the entire 10.16.32.* subnet and see if a TCP/IP device shows up other than the ones you know about.


----------



## bolero (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Johnwill, Took a while to get sorted I am sorry. 

The scan reported one live host.

What does this mean please.

ken


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is it a live host that you know about?


----------



## bolero (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Johnwill. 
I am not really sure what a live host is. I do know that my son loaded MP3 Rocket and Limewire recently and they could be involved. I have since uninstalled them

ken


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is the IP address reported by the scan the IP address of your computer?


----------



## bolero (Feb 25, 2007)

I have just determined that the IP address for my computer is 
10.16.32.250 Following is belarc reading

Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC #2 
primary IP Address: 10.16.32.250 / 30 
Gateway: 10.16.32.249 
Physical Address: 00:01:6C:C1:390 

Networking Dns Servers: 192.65.90.202
61.88.88.88 

I am, as you will realise out of my depth here. I can't work out where the 
10.16.32.186 comes from. Also the Zone alarm says that both of them are blocked?

ken ( I am going away tonight and will not be back until 29th Jan Sorry)


----------

